# Deep Cut Orchid Show (2/18 - 2/20) Canceled (NJ)



## eOrchids (Jan 6, 2022)

The title says it all. ☹


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear that. 

Well the National Capital Orchid Society Orchid Show is currently scheduled for the same time, February 19-22. At Homestead Nursery in Davidsonville MD. 

(Come, unless NCOS cancels also…)


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2022)

Damn the omicron variant!

Damn the idiots who won’t get vaccinated!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 7, 2022)

Not good. I recommended that Central PA orchid society wait until mid-February to decide whether-or-not to cancel (show in late March). I hope they heed it; my hunch is that Omicron will be awful in the short term, but fizzle quickly.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Hien (Jan 8, 2022)

Same with the Rutgers show








Annual Show


Our annual orchid show is back!Save the dates for our 2023 Show -January 13-15, 2023. We hope to see you there!




sites.google.com


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorry to hear. 
This version seems overall to be milder than previous ones according to those passing along info. Our pastor and his wife recently had strong colds, traveled to a conference. One has mild symptoms and tested positive, the other positive but almost no symptoms. They both said the previous cold (tested negative) was much worse. Of course they were vaccinated, maybe more symptoms if not.
Our CNYOS club is planning on returning to our show in the fall, but only one vendor (Glen Decker). Vast area in upstate ny with no orchid vendors  )


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2022)

I was sick for a day before Xmas and tested positive in late December, I'm vaccinated. I was looking forward to the Deep Cut show but, I understand the need for precaution. This thing will spread like wildfire but at least does not cause serious symptoms.


----------



## Hien (Jan 10, 2022)

they could easily have a show in New Jersey if the date is move to the months of May, June, July , and have it outdoors. Florida still have its shows because they have them outdoors


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ray, were you planning to be at the Deep Cut show as a vendor?


----------

